# AE lock on Canon 40D



## junray (Sep 17, 2007)

When in manual setting, somehow the AE lock button doens't work. It works on all creative shot settings but not manual and it works using FEC. I don't have a second camera, since I've sold it, but I vaguely remember that it worked on my Rebel in manual setting. I haven't had a chance to go the our local camera store to check out the other cameras.

So, I'm asking anyone with a 40D or anyone with a Canon if this is normal.

TIA,
JR


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 17, 2007)

AE stands for Auto Exposure...so it's Auto Exposure Lock.  When in manual mode, there is no auto exposure...the exposure is set manually and is basically already locked.


----------



## junray (Sep 17, 2007)

Mike,

Yes, I know what AE is. Maybe, I'm not explaining it correctly. It's on page 95 of the 40D manual. It's the little asterick button I'm talking about unless you are telling me that that button doesn't work on manual settings. If so, why didn't Canon state that on their manual. 

JR


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 17, 2007)

JR, there is no need to lock the exposure settings when shooting in manual.  The settings do not change unless you change them.  You have complete control.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure about when AE-lock works or not...but what exactly are you expecting to happen when you press the AE lock button?  The idea of AE lock is that you aim the camera at something or at a scene (in an auto mode)...you press the button to lock in the meter reading/settings...then you recompose and take the shot.

However, when in manual mode, the settings won't change...no matter what you point the lens at.  So, there is nothing to for the AE-lock button to do.


----------



## junray (Sep 17, 2007)

I see, said the blind man. I guess it make sense that it doesn't work in manual.

Exactly what you stated Mike what I was trying to do. 

Thanks guys.


JR


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 17, 2007)

You can do that, in manual...but rather than using the AE-lock button, just point the lens at what you want to meter and adjust the settings to 'zero' the needle on the meter.  Then your exposure is locked on that and you can recompose or do whatever you want...and keep those settings.  This is actually a better way to do it, than using the AE-lock button...because you don't have to keep metering every time you take a shot and the meter is reset.


----------



## Chas (Sep 27, 2007)

The other, and totally non-technical, reason for doing as Big Mike says is that it's a wonderfully nostalgic experience. Just like The Good Old Days when you watched the little bar waving around on the side of the viewfinder, as you fiddled with the nobs and rings. 

Total control. O how I miss those golden days ... 

p.s. I think the manual does cover the point, but I've read it about four times and I still haven't picked it all up yet.


----------



## Fangman (Oct 2, 2007)

Chas said:


> Total control. O how I miss those golden days ...
> .



Some of us go back to little card circular calculators - time of day - month etc and had to set the aperture ring and shutter speed on the old compur or prontor set-up.

Thought I was the bee's knees when I got my first Weston meter.  Still have my old folding Zeiss -  bought new in 1953

Still puzzling my way through the manual - recommend the .pdf version and print out the section that causes trouble to decypher as the little one in the box can be visually challenging.   Has anyone using the 40D had the same freeze problem with suddenly the camera will only operate in live view - as far as i know did nothing out of the ordinary and had been taking plenty of shots via viewfinder - then nothing unless switching to live view - no meter needle in the viewfinder.  Battery removal seemed to cure.


----------

